# Macaroni and Cheese Pancakes Recipe...



## kleenex (Oct 13, 2013)

Macaroni and Cheese Pancakes | Misc. Kitchen

Why have just one when you have both in one item???


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 13, 2013)

I like pancakes and I like Mac N Cheese but I don't think I would like them together.

Different strokes !!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 19, 2013)

kleenex said:


> Macaroni and Cheese Pancakes | Misc. Kitchen
> 
> Why have just one when you have both in one item???


Rather a lot of stodge? I like both but I don't think they would go together


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 19, 2013)

I wouldn't make the goal to be a breakfast pancake with mac and cheese added but rather another food item using a pancake technique.  I make some might tasty zucchini pancakes and they get gobbled down without a thought about breakfast pancakes, ditto potato pancakes.  If the mac and cheese pancakes gets a tasty brown crust on it like the edge around a pan of the stuff, they might be OK.


----------



## Addie (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Rather a lot of stodge? I like both but I don't think they would go together



Okay. I see this word crossing the pond a lot lately. What is 'stodge'?


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't do any pond crossing, but stodgy to me means dull and uninteresting, maybe even heavy.  I'm assuming a pile of stodge might be a pile of dull, uninteresting, heavy food.


----------

